# Maximum number of images into a panorama?



## willdoak (Nov 7, 2012)

I just shot 141 photos to blend into a panorama in Ps. :crazy: I adjusted them in Lr and commanded Edit in > Panorama. I left the files as ~10K DGNs, and Photoshop choked on them. Then I converted them to ~800K JPGs, and Ps choked again. I finally got a panorama (of part of what I was hoping for) by selecting fewer of the small files.

I have 8GB RAM, and plenty of room on a 1TB disk. How much can I send to Ps to make a panorama?

Cheers,

Will


----------



## Chris_M (Nov 7, 2012)

I managed with only 4 GB Ram to render 21 jpg's into a Pano in PS, if that's any help...


----------



## RikkFlohr (Nov 7, 2012)

Whether a 10 MB DNG or a 800 KB JPEG, the image takes up the same amount of memory in Ram. The numbers you are quoting are size on disk.


----------



## Chris_M (Nov 8, 2012)

Fair enough Rikk, let me rephrase my post:-
I managed with 4 GB Ram, to render 21 seperate 15megapixel jpg's into a Panorama, however,
said render took somewhere around 2 hours, *not* including touchup time and saving time which also took a long time.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 8, 2012)

If there's 141, I assume it's a pretty wide area.  What if you tried taking a chunk at a time, making multiple panoramas, and then join those together?


----------



## Jack Henry (Nov 8, 2012)

Photoshop has a pixel dimension limit. It's somewhere around 300,000 x 300,000 I think.

If your panorama is wider (or taller) than the limit, it won't work.

Regards
John


----------



## ST-EOS (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm not sure if this will help the OP but...here goes anyway. Have you considered using Microsoft ICE to create your Pano and then take the output of that in to photoshop.
BTW MS ICE is a freebie download from Mr Gate's emporium


----------



## Jack Henry (Nov 16, 2012)

Here is a link to a story about very high resolution photo of Machu Pichu


Watch the video explaining how the panorama was created. It was stitched together in Autopana Giga

The resulting image can be seen here. There are zoom controls in the top left corner


----------

